# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Nettles

## Jerrybaldy

Mid morning 
Coco pops done 
Beano comic read 
All systems go 
Shorts on. Sun shining 
Tracy still thinks Im great. 
Top of the cherry. Lop sided grin 
Salt and vinegar crisps 
I played with myself 
Dont tell anybody 
Lets go for a walk that 
Takes all day 
Pick cowslips
Drink warm orange squash. 
Never get old. 
Lets roll in nettles 
Until we die.

----------


## Hawkman

"We lived upon nettles, when nettles were good,
And Waterloo porridge was the best of our food"

Traditional, "The Four Loom Weaver"

----------


## MiltonSatyr

I like the sonic landscape and the images you paint here. It has a lot of sensory depth, and it seems to capture the essence of "age is only a number." An acceptance of death while trying to maintain a youthful passion for life. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## prendrelemick

Recalls another great poem of yours, for that "Time" competition.- nostalgia eh, what can you do?

----------


## Adolescent09

Hmm; I've been mulling over existentialist concepts and expansion/extraction from the {self}. 

I detect curious, sexual mischief, lascivious, exploration of self. It seems naughty but so relatable. The evolution of taboo. 

I agree with MiltonSatyr on the 'youthful passion' with age only being a number.

----------


## tonywalt

really like this one

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Pren. How the hell do you remember that? Gobsmacked here. Only have a vague memory myself

----------

